# více jak nebo více než



## zalacain56

Mám dotaz: dodnes jsem vždy říkal a slyšel "více než", ale dnes jsem viděl stránu (pivovaru) kde je napsáno "Je vám více jak 18 let?" Je to správné.
Děkuji předem


----------



## slavic_one

"Jak" ve funkcí "než" je hovorová forma.


----------



## Hrdlodus

zalacain56 said:


> Mám dotaz: *dodnes* jsem vždy říkal...


Pokud Vám nevadí, že Vás opravuji. Případně "do dneška".


----------



## wtfpwnage

Obe je spravne.


----------



## zalacain56

Které obě Wtfpwnage? "Více jak" a "více než" či "dodnes" a "do dnes"? 
Děkuji za odpověď Slavic_one. 
Hrdloduse, mně to nevadí. Právě je to funkce fora. Jen nevím jestli máte pravdu. http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=dodnes 1.1
Děkuji vám všem milovníkům češtiny.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Máte pravdu, děkuji. Obě slova jsou dohromady. Dodnes i dodneška.

Ale souhlasíte s tím (kdokoliv)? Dodneška jako příslovce souhlasím. Ale pravidla.cz ani příručka.ujc neuvádí možnost "do dneška". Ale použil bych to v případě: "Do dneška to měl udělat!"

zalacain56: V tom případě tedy také:


zalacain56 said:


> Hrdlodus*i*, mně to nevadí. Právě je to funkce f*ó*ra. Jen nevím*,* jestli máte pravdu.


----------



## slavic_one

Možná bych se neměl ozývat, jelikož nejsem rodilý mluvčí, ale já to cítím takto: "dodneška" kladé důraz na to, že to něco pořád ještě trvá (Ještě dodnes/dodneška mám z toho divný pocit.), kdežto "do dneška" spíš označuje termín ukončení něčeho (Měl to udělát do dneška.).


----------



## wtfpwnage

Mel jsem na mysli vice jak a vice nez. Obe je spravne


----------



## zalacain56

Hrdlodus said:


> zalacain56: V tom případě tedy také:


Tak s tím fórem souhlasím, ale ne s Hrdlodusem. 
Hrdlodus -Hrdloduse! Jako Hus-Huse
Kdežto Hrdloduš - Hrdloduši. 
Záleží na koncovce měkká nebo tvrdá, ale Vy jste napsal s tvrdou.


----------



## slavic_one

wtfpwnage said:


> Mel jsem na mysli vice jak a vice nez. Obe je spravne



Varianta s "jak" je kodifikována, nebo jen hovorově přípustná? Mně se zdá, že jen to druhé.


----------



## Hrdlodus

zalacain56 said:


> Tak s tím fórem souhlasím, ale ne s Hrdlodusem.
> Hrdlodus -Hrdloduse! Jako Hus-Huse
> Kdežto Hrdloduš - Hrdloduši.
> Záleží na koncovce měkká nebo tvrdá, ale Vy jste napsal s tvrdou.


Mohu říci, že "Hrdlodusi" je zdaleka nejlepší varianta.
"Hrdloduse" mi nejprve znělo nepoužitelně, po chvíli už tolik ne. Ale sám nevím, jak přesně skloňovat svou přezdívku. Bude to zakončením na -us. Ovšem není to klasická koncovka jako u jiných jmen zakončeným na -us, kdy by správně bylo "Hrdlode". Zde je -us součástí pseudoslova "dus", proto nemohu přezdívku skloňovat podle zvyklostí. Ale stále je to jméno, tak to nemohu skloňovat podle způsobu "lakmusu-lakmusu".

Takže bych se skloňoval:

1. Hrdlodus | Hrdlodusové
2. Hrdloduse | Hrdlodusů
3. Hrdlodusovi | Hrdlodusům
4. Hrdloduse | Hrdlodusy
5. Hrdlodusi | Hrdlodusové
6. Hrdlodusovi | Hrdlodusech
7. Hrdlodusem | Hrdlodusy

Takže je to kombinace vzorů pán a muž. Proto jsem s tím měl problémy, pocitově to je tak, jak jsem vypsal, ale nepasuje to na žádný vzor.
Skloňoval by mne nějaký rozený Čech stejně?


----------



## wtfpwnage

slavic_one said:


> Varianta s "jak" je kodifikována, nebo jen hovorově přípustná? Mně se zdá, že jen to druhé.



Nevim. Ale todle jsou detaili ktery nikdo nevi (Az na ucitele cestiny). Respektive pokud to reknes i v nejvyssi spolecnosti tak se to nikomu nebude zdat zvlastni.


----------



## bibax

Podle mého názoru je varianta "více jak" nesprávná. V četnosti mnohonásobně vítězí "více než". To samozřejmě není důkaz, ale sám bych "více jak" nikdy nenapsal a pravděpodobně ani neřekl. Matně tuším, že by se to v hodinách češtiny nesetkalo s úspěchem.


----------



## wtfpwnage

Zeptal jsem se mami (je ceska, i studovala cestinu neakou dobu) a taky se ji to nezda divny.

Jde o to ze jsou slova, ktera rikaj i rodili mluvci a mohou se povazovat za nespravna, treba pokud nekdo rekne vokno, tak si toho hned vsimnu a zda se mi to az usmevny. 
Pak jsou slova jako treba "peknej", misto "pekny" coz v poctu pouziti (aspon v Cesku) je tak 90:10, ale pokud by to rekl treba reprezentant CR ci nekdo takovej, tak je mozny, ze si toho nekdo vsimne a vytkne mu to. I presto plno ucitelu cestiny sami tyto chybi delaj.
Pak jsou tu slova jako "vice jak" a "vice nez", ktera vsem prijdou spravna (Podle me i jsou, a pokud ne, tak si toho az na profesora cestiny nikdo nevsimne). To znamena, ze i kdybys to rekl jako prezident CR, tak si toho nikdo nevsimne. Zda se mi, ze diskuze tomto je pak zcela zbytecna, pokud teda nedelas napriklad bakalarskou praci na ceske predlozky.


----------



## littledogboy

slavic_one said:


> Možná bych se neměl ozývat, jelikož nejsem rodilý mluvčí, ale já to cítím takto: "dodneška" kladé důraz na to, že to něco pořád ještě trvá (Ještě dodnes/dodneška mám z toho divný pocit.), kdežto "do dneška" spíš označuje termín ukončení něčeho (Měl to udělat do dneška.).


– přesně tak. V původním dotazu by se nejlépe hodilo _dosud _nebo _zatím_.

Jinak souhlas s předchozími, rekapitulace:
víc jak – hovorové (já osobně bych to ale spíš neřekl)
víc než – spisovné
více než – až knižní


----------



## vianie

Uvádzam pre porovnanie: viac než / viac ako.


----------



## zalacain56

Tak to bude asi ze slovenštiny, poněvadž v češtině "víc než" 6.960.000, zato "víc jak" 1.350.000


----------



## wtfpwnage

http://www.novinky.cz/ekonomika/298...ku-podrazila-brambory-vic-jak-o-polovinu.html

I novinari to tak pisou, resite blbosti.


----------



## littledogboy

_Také většina dalších potravin šla s cenou meziročně vzhůru_, píše se v perexu téhož článku. Není se co divit, v pátek v pět odpoledne...


----------



## slavic_one

wtfpwnage said:


> (...) resite blbosti.



Od toho jsme tady 



wtfpwnage said:


> Jde o to ze jsou slova, ktera rikaj i rodili mluvci a mohou se povazovat  za nespravna, treba pokud nekdo rekne vokno, tak si toho hned vsimnu a  zda se mi to az usmevny.
> Pak jsou slova jako treba "peknej", misto "pekny" coz v poctu pouziti  (aspon v Cesku) je tak 90:10, ale pokud by to rekl treba reprezentant CR  ci nekdo takovej, tak je mozny, ze si toho nekdo vsimne a vytkne mu to.  I presto plno ucitelu cestiny sami tyto chybi delaj.
> Pak jsou tu slova jako "vice jak" a "vice nez", ktera vsem prijdou  spravna (Podle me i jsou, a pokud ne, tak si toho az na profesora  cestiny nikdo nevsimne). To znamena, ze i kdybys to rekl jako prezident  CR, tak si toho nikdo nevsimne. Zda se mi, ze diskuze tomto je pak zcela  zbytecna, pokud teda nedelas napriklad bakalarskou praci na ceske  predlozky.



Existuje tzv. spisovná čeština a obecná čeština. Některé z vlastnosti obecné češtiny jsou právě ta diftongizace "ý" (v mála případech "í"), zvýšení "é" (dobré → dobrý), protetické "v" (okno-vokno), unifikace paradigmata (dělají → dělaj), zánik "l" (četl → čet), neutralizace rodu (dobří → dobrý) a našlo by se tu asi ještě toho.


Člověk se ptál na rozdíl, tak se mu to vysvětluje. Myslím že napsat mu "To je jedno." není úplně nejlepší odpověď.



vianie said:


> Uvádzam pre porovnanie: viac než / viac ako.



Když jsem před několika let poprvé slyšel to "víc" ve funkcí "než" u Čecha myslel jsem, že je to právě vliv slovenštiny.


----------



## Tchesko

wtfpwnage said:


> Pak jsou tu slova jako "vice jak" a "vice nez", ktera vsem prijdou spravna (Podle me i jsou, a pokud ne, tak si toho az na profesora cestiny nikdo nevsimne). To znamena, ze i kdybys to rekl jako prezident CR, tak si toho nikdo nevsimne. Zda se mi, ze diskuze tomto je pak zcela zbytecna, pokud teda nedelas napriklad bakalarskou praci na ceske predlozky.



S tím tedy naprosto, ale naprosto nesouhlasím.
To, že se oba dva výrazy používají, neznamená, že jsou rovnocenné. Stylistický rozdíl je jasný (viz rekapitulace littledogboy a poslední příspěvek od slavic_one).


----------



## risa2000

wtfpwnage said:


> Jde o to ze jsou slova, ktera rikaj i rodili mluvci a mohou se povazovat za nespravna, treba pokud nekdo rekne vokno, tak si toho hned vsimnu a zda se mi to az usmevny.
> Pak jsou slova jako treba "peknej", misto "pekny" coz v poctu pouziti (aspon v Cesku) je tak 90:10, ale pokud by to rekl treba reprezentant CR ci nekdo takovej, tak je mozny, ze si toho nekdo vsimne a vytkne mu to. I presto plno ucitelu cestiny sami tyto chybi delaj.


Čeština není jen to, čím se mluví v Praze, nebo v Čechách. Na Moravě se například nespisovné tvary *říkaj*, *pěknej*, *takovej*, *možný*, *dělaj* vyskytují velice zřídka, a pokud ano, tak v lokální formě vypadají spíš takto: *říkajó*, *pěkné*, *takové*, možné, *dělajó / dělajou.*

Naopak,* vokno* se použije jen a výhradně ve významu _ztráta paměti_ i na Moravě, kde jinak je běžné *okno.*



> Pak jsou tu slova jako "vice jak" a "vice nez", ktera vsem prijdou spravna (Podle me i jsou, a pokud ne, tak si toho az na profesora cestiny nikdo nevsimne). To znamena, ze i kdybys to rekl jako prezident CR, tak si toho nikdo nevsimne. Zda se mi, ze diskuze tomto je pak zcela zbytecna, pokud teda nedelas napriklad bakalarskou praci na ceske predlozky.



Poprask z toho nebude, ale určitě si toho lidé všimnou.


----------



## kirmakX6on

obvykle prolízám toto fórum jen když něco nechápu v angličtině... až dneska jsem si všiml, že je tu i české fórum pro cizince, kteří zas nechápou češtinu :-D

teď k otázce *zalacain56*...
souhlasím s tímto:


wtfpwnage said:


> Nevim. Ale todle jsou detaili ktery nikdo nevi (Az na ucitele cestiny). Respektive pokud to reknes i v nejvyssi spolecnosti tak se to nikomu nebude zdat zvlastni.


..je třeba si uvědomit, že člověk, kterej by mluvil striktně spisovně snad neexistuje (ani tento post není psán spisovně, když to není nutný...psát spisovně dá moc práci, člověk se musí moc kontrolovat..). To platí i pro učitele češtiny na vysoké škole, tj. i lidi, kteří spisovnou češtinu ovládají na 100%, v běžném životě spisovně pokaždé nemluví. Myslím, že je to tak ve všech jazycích...

Striktně vzato ale...jediná správná varianta je "víc než"; varianta "víc jak" je (striktně vzato) nesmysl.

Trochu to rozvedu. Slova "než" a "jak" mají společné to, že se používají k vyjádření srovnání... a někdy se dokonce mohou objevit i přímo vedle sebe, např.: _Vysvětlil sis to jinak, než jak to bylo myšleno. _
Je tam ale jasný rozdíl. Slovo "*jak*" se užívá k vyjádření *srovnání na základě shody*, tj. ve srovnání se zdůrazňuje podobnost nebo stejnost. (např. _Ležel jak zabitý_. _Miluje ho jak svého otce. Ty chrápeš jak náš dědeček._ Atd.)
Slovo "*než*" se naopak užívá k vyjádření *srovnání na základě rozdílnosti*, tj. ve srovnání se zdůrazňuje nestejnost, odlišnost. (např. _Nechrápeš jak náš dědeček, chrápeš víc než on. Jsem starší než ty. __Lev je rychlejší než vlk. _Atd.).
(mimochodem pokud je řeč o srovnávání, slova "než" a "jak" jsou uplně odlišné slovní druhy - "než" je spojka, kdežto "jak" je způsobové příslovce)

Každopádně oba výrazy se používají k srovnávání a podle mě to je důvod, proč se to v běžné řeči zaměňuje. Zaměňuje se to ale jen jedním směrem - výraz "jak" se může užít místo výrazu "než", naopak ale v žádném případě, to by každému okamžitě bilo do očí. Nikdo neřekne "chrápeš než náš dědeček" a kdyby to někdo řekl, ostatní by mu nerozuměli. Někdo ale může nesprávně říct "chrápeš víc jak on" a rozdíl oproti správnému "chrápeš víc než on" je tak malý, že se o tom tady na fóru přeme... a jak už tu bylo výše dokázáno, někdy nesprávný tvar použijí i novináři 

Myslím si, že důvod, proč je záměna (v hovorové řeči!) možná jen jedním směrem, je podle mě ten, že slovo "než" má mnohem omezenější funkci než slovo "jak" ...dokonce bych řekl, že srovnávání je jeho jedinou funkcí (alespoň mě žádná další funkce nenapadá). Slovo "jak" má funkcí více - pár příkladů: kromě srovnání také jako uvození ve způsobových otázkách (_Jak ses měl? Jak to mám udělat?_ Atd.) nebo jako uvození vedlejších vět způsobových (_Učil tak, jak uznal za vhodné._ Atd.). ..i další funkce. Např. v hovorové řeči někdy nahrazuje vztažná zájmena -- místo spisovného _To je ta paní, o které jsme se bavili._ lze v hovorové češtině často slyšet _To je ta paní, jak jsme se o ní bavili. _Atd. Slovo "jak" je tedy mnohem univerzálnější a hojnější, používá se různými způsoby, takže se v něm snadněji chybuje, tj. snadno se použije nesprávně. Slovo "než" má omezené použití, řekl bych, že limitované na srovnání dvou odlišných věcí, takže jeho případné nesprávné užití pozná každý okamžitě.


----------



## Duane Dibbley

Zdar, přikláním se k názoru, že víc jak/více jak zní v oficiálním sdělení dost hloupě. Já bych rozhodně použil víc/více než. Prošel jsem si toto fórum a zjistil jsem, že někteří pisatelé jsou ve svém příspěvku schopni udělat "VÍC JAK" tři chyby.


----------



## Tchesko

kirmakX6on said:


> ..je třeba si uvědomit, že člověk, kterej by mluvil striktně spisovně snad neexistuje (ani tento post není psán spisovně, když to není nutný...psát spisovně dá moc práci, člověk se musí moc kontrolovat..). To platí i pro učitele češtiny na vysoké škole, tj. i lidi, kteří spisovnou češtinu ovládají na 100%, v běžném životě spisovně pokaždé nemluví. Myslím, že je to tak ve všech jazycích...


To je sice pravda, ale všichni rodilí mluvčí jsou si vědomi rozdílu mezi spisovnou a nespisovnou řečí.


kirmakX6on said:


> Striktně vzato ale...jediná správná varianta je "víc než"; varianta "víc jak" je (striktně vzato) nesmysl.


 Slovník spisovného jazyka českého (SSJČ) uvádí, že u varianty "více jak(o)" jde o obecnou (nespisovnou) češtinu. "Jak(o)" se používá místo "než" s 2. stupněm přídavných jmen nebo ve spojení s "jiný", "jinam":
_je starší jako matka; zná víc jak já; kdo jiný jak on; kam jinam bychom šli jako k vám_ (příklady ze SSJČ).

Zdá se, že podobná problematika existuje v hovorové němčině (_Sie ist älter wie ich_ místo správného _Sie ist älter als ich_). Možná, že se odtud dostala do češtiny, ale to je jen moje spekulace.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Tchesko said:


> Slovník spisovného jazyka českého (SSJČ) uvádí, že u varianty "více jak(o)" jde o obecnou (nespisovnou) češtinu. "Jak(o)" se používá místo "než" s 2. stupněm přídavných jmen nebo ve spojení s "jiný", "jinam":
> _je starší jako matka; zná víc jak já; kdo jiný jak on; kam jinam bychom šli jako k vám_ (příklady ze SSJČ).


no vida..takže to je konečný důkaz, že jde o nespisovný tvar

btw když jsem psal, že jde striktně vzato o nesmysl...tím jsem nemyslel, že by se to nepoužívalo (dál jsem naopak explicitně psal, že se to užívá). Nesmyslnost jsem měl na mysli tu, že "víc" implicitně obsahuje rozdílnost a proto musí být spojeno s "než", které taky naznačuje rozdílnost, nikoliv s "jak", které ve srovnání naznačuje stejnost.


----------



## Hrdlodus

kirmakX6on said:


> člověk, kterej by mluvil striktně spisovně snad neexistuje


K tomu dodám, že striktně spisovná mluva, zní divně.


----------



## risa2000

Mě by spíš zajímalo, jaký je jazykový vztah mezi *jak *a *jako,* v tom významu vyjádření shody, jak to používá kirmakX6on často ve svém příspěvku výše. Zatímco on všude používá *jak,* já bych asi spíš všude napsal *jako*. *Chrápeš jako dědeček*, *miluje ho jako svého otce*, *ležel jako **zabitý*, ale nevím přesně proč, jen pocitově.



Hrdlodus said:


> K tomu dodám, že striktně spisovná mluva, zní divně.


To záleží jak kde. V Praze ano, v Brně ne.


----------



## kirmakX6on

risa2000 said:


> Mě by spíš zajímalo, jaký je jazykový vztah mezi *jak *a *jako,* v tom významu vyjádření shody, jak to používá kirmakX6on často ve svém příspěvku výše. Zatímco on všude používá *jak,* já bych asi spíš všude napsal *jako*. *Chrápeš jako dědeček*, *miluje ho jako svého otce*, *ležel jako **zabitý*, ale nevím přesně proč, jen pocitově.


v mnoha případech jde použít oboje bez jakékoliv změny významu, rozdíl není ani ve formální rovině

myslím, že důvod, proč existují dvě formy, je otázka fonetická. Když vezmeš věty _Chováš se jak malé dítě_. a _Chováš se jak*o* malé dítě_., tak druhá věta jde lépe, snadněji vyslovit, neboť mezi k-o-m (ja*ko m*alé..) je přirozeně větší kontrast než mezi k-m. Když chceš správně vyslovit "jak malé", tak se musíš hodně snažit, vyslovit "jako malé" jde dohromady jako jedno slovo (jakomalé), tj. absolutně bez přízvuku na "m".

Pokud bych si měl zaspekulovat, tak bych si tipl, že lexikálně původní je slovo "jak" a vokál "o" byl připojen kvůli snažší výslovnosti. (připomíná mi to epentezi)

Proti tomu působí fakt, že "jako" je moc dlouhé - dvouslabičné....tudíž ne vždy je znamená delší varianta "jako" objektivní výhodu. Záleží na tom, co písmeno následuje a taky na situaci. Např. v hádce určitě nikdo neřekne "netvař se jako debil", ale "netvař se jak debil"..tj. zvolí krátkou variantu a v obou případech dá přízvuk na "d".

Nicméně lidi nejsou stroje, kteří by se snažili co nejvíce šetřit se svou energií, tudíž v běžné řeči jdou slyšet obě varianty podle toho, kdo se pro co rozhodne.

Žádnej rozdíl tam každopádně v těchto případech není.


----------



## Tchesko

risa2000 said:


> Mě by spíš zajímalo, jaký je jazykový vztah mezi *jak *a *jako,* v tom významu vyjádření shody, jak to používá kirmakX6on často ve svém příspěvku výše. Zatímco on všude používá *jak,* já bych asi spíš všude napsal *jako*. *Chrápeš jako dědeček*, *miluje ho jako svého otce*, *ležel jako **zabitý*...



Souhlasím, také bych jako první volbu napsal spíš "jako". Zdá se, že SSJČ tyto varianty nijak nerozlišuje (prvních šest příkladů u hesla *jako I*: _zdravý jako ryba; červený jak rak; ostrý jak břitva; chytrý jako had; bledý jak stěna; __děvče jako malina_).
Myslím, že (případný) rozdíl mezi _jak_ a _jako_ by si zasloužil nové vlákno.


----------



## werrr

kirmakX6on said:


> myslím, že důvod, proč existují dvě formy, je otázka fonetická. Když vezmeš..
> 
> Pokud bych si měl zaspekulovat, tak bych si tipl, že lexikálně původní je slovo "jak" a vokál "o" byl připojen kvůli snažší výslovnosti.



To koncové *-o* je pádová koncovka. Tvar *jako* je ustrnulý jmenný tvar zájmena *jaký* (4. pád rodu středního čísla jednotného).



> je starší jako matka


Ve smyslu, který tu předpokládáte, bych u každého, kdo uteče od spisovného *než*, očekával zkrácený tvar* jak.* Proto mám velmi silný sklon toto spojení chápat ve smyslu *tak jako matka i on je starší*.


----------



## risa2000

werrr said:


> Ve smyslu, který tu předpokládáte, bych u každého, kdo uteče od spisovného *než*, očekával zkrácený tvar* jak.* Proto mám velmi silný sklon toto spojení chápat ve smyslu *tak jako matka i on je starší*.



Rozdíl je v tom, že *je starší jako matka* (z předchozí citace) není vyjádření připodobnění (shody). Stejně jako *chrápeš víc jak dědeček* a *chrápeš víc jako dědeček* nedávají stejné významy. První vyjadřuje *chrápeš víc než dědeček*, zatímco druhé *chrápeš víc (než někdo jiný), (asi tak) jako dědeček.*


----------



## kirmakX6on

werrr said:


> To koncové *-o* je pádová koncovka. Tvar *jako* je ustrnulý jmenný tvar zájmena *jaký* (4. pád rodu středního čísla jednotného).


když to chceš rozebrat morfologicky, tak *-o* bude slovotvorný sufix, nikoliv pádová koncovka. Pádové koncovky jsou koncovky jmen. "Jako" není jméno, ale příslovce...vzniklé ze zájmena "jaký". Příslovce jsou nesklonná (takže žádné pádové koncovky). Navíc substantivní skloňování mají jen zájmena bezrodá, což zájmeno "jaký" rozhodně není.

...buď jak buď, tento morfologický rozbor je zbytečný...možná vysvětlí, jak vznikl ten tvar, ale nevysvětlí, proč se v reálné mluvě užívají v naprosto stejném významu oba dva tvary..morfologie v tomto nepomůže...


----------



## werrr

kirmakX6on said:


> když to chceš rozebrat morfologicky, tak *-o* bude slovotvorný sufix, nikoliv pádová koncovka. Pádové koncovky jsou koncovky jmen. "Jako" není jméno, ale příslovce...vzniklé ze zájmena "jaký". Příslovce jsou nesklonná (takže žádné pádové koncovky). Navíc substantivní skloňování mají jen zájmena bezrodá, což zájmeno "jaký" rozhodně není.


Příslovce se sice neskloňují, ale ze sklonných tvarů běžně vznikají (nahor*u* - koncovka 4. pádu, nahoř*e* - koncovka 6. pádu, mermomoc*í* - koncovka 7. pádu, nabíl*e*dn*i* - dvě koncovky 6. pádu...). Ke studiu doporučuji jmenné tvary přídavných jmen.



> ...buď jak buď, tento morfologický rozbor je zbytečný...možná vysvětlí, jak vznikl ten tvar, ale nevysvětlí, proč se v reálné mluvě užívají v naprosto stejném významu oba dva tvary..morfologie v tomto nepomůže...


Popis toho, co se stalo, může některé teorie zcela vyvrátit, třeba tu o fonetických vycpávkách.

Čeština má dvojí "*jak*". První "*jak*" je spisovné a s "*jako*" není zaměnitelné (např. "Jak se máš?", "Jak se objeví, řekni mu..."). Druhé "*jak*" je hovorová zkratka pro "*jako*" tam, kde se "*jako*" používá pro vyjádření srovnání. Nepoužívá se tam, kde "*jako*" znamená "*naoko*".

Proč lidé polykají konce slov? (CZ: jako -> jak, neseme -> nesem, spadl -> spad, EN: going -> goin', DE: gehe! -> geh!, FR: skoro každé slovo) - Protože jsou líní!
Proč to dělají jen u některých slov? - Protože jen u některých slov to není na vážný úkor srozumitelnosti.


----------

